# My 4yr old is starting pump next week



## Cayers (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all..thought I would post here as Molly is starting the medtronic pump next week.  I have been training and reading all week so hopefully will be prepared.  What can we actually expect please? Few more questions...looking for a good pump case any ideas? Also looking for a nice carry bag for all the kit with lots of pockets been looking for ages and found a very expensive American company but can anyone recommend anything.

Next step will be to train up playgroup so I can return to work...the stress of other people operating it isn't good but hey we all need to lead a normal life.

Any info .
Thanks
Claire


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

I dunno re case - Roche do a cute little animal one! - there was one in my DSN's drawer one day I spied and said I want one of them! - she said she'd had a heck of a job getting it, it was for a little Downs Syndrome girl.  Fab-u-lous.

Thought someone else did a teddy?


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Claire,
Re bags for pump goodies, I stumbled across this Swiss Gear bag in Target store (USA). It carries 4 1/2 lbs of my stuff everywhere. Also found youtube review while looking for pix. See what you think.

Swiss Gear Vertical Travel Bag ($25 USD): http://www.target.com/p/SwissGear-Vertical-Travel-Bag-Black-Grey/-/A-11149392

Youtube review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qpXI9drt60


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, 
Can't help much re cases but can give you our experience of starting. It was for me a bit like going back to the beginning and learning everything over again. It was undeniably hard work and more than a little stressful at times - 2nd night bloods high wouldn't come down, doing first set change in half light with sleeping child! Day by day it got a bit easier though and id never go back now. Ben had no issues right from the start - only problem was removing sticky canula but then someone recommended plastoff spray and problem solved - def make sure you have that! Any questions just ask - keep us posted how things are going. 
Ruth x


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 12, 2012)

Also have a look at http://www.funkypumpers.com/ourshop/


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Claire, I hope the pump goes well for Molly. As Dave suggested, check out funkypumpers.com, it is mainly aimed at children and they have pouches for pumps with different designs - I want one (I'm 24 but I don't care!).

I got my pump on Monday. As Molly is only 4 I imagine things wont be the same as when I got my pump but be prepared to be in the hospital for a long session. I made the mistake of having a tiny breakfast and not taking any decent snacks with me. I got in at 9 am and didn't finish until 2:30pm and didn't get anything to eat, be warned!

Any questions, just ask! There was quite a lot to remember on the first day so make sure you have a contact number to phone in case you get home and need to ask something


----------



## Rosie.H. (Jan 17, 2012)

*pump cases*

Hi, my son started pumping at 4, that was 2 years ago.  he has an accu check pump and we have different coloured skins for it, stickers that he can change on it, and we were given a cuddly toy type thing for night but never got on with it.  he wears it on a velcro belt or i sewed pockets onto his vests so it is under his clothing out the way.  we have to watch those though as it falls out if he too boisterous.
our DSN supplied a lot of the bits and pieces but we had to buy some more as they get dirty after a while. got those from pump manufacturer.  there are lots of really nice stuff for girls on various american websites.  glittery bumbag type things, all pink and sparkly, but no good for boys.  some are really expensive though.
  we used an insulated lunch box initially to keep all the essentials.  i made up tupperware boxes of all the spares bits needed and snacks and notepad and a calculator so everything was in the lunchbox.  we now have a bag with strap so i can carry it on my shoulder.  can't remember where from, but off a website.  it is for diabetes.  it is insulated, has loads of pockets.  there is one spare of everything in it and some change which i frequently raid if i have no change for parking.  but the idea is i can pick it up when we go out and ethan has everything he may need. 
he has a special draw at school with spares, scales, snacks, lucozade and step by step instructions, dummies guide sort of thing for every eventuality i could think of.  his TA also texts me so i am on hand for advice if needed, which works well.
be prepared to be tired, we never do things by half but it took a couple of months to get it really sorted.  Bribery will get you everywhere, reward for every canulla change and after a couple of weeks it's no problem.  lots of encouragement and praise.  we used baby oil on old canullas and they came off a lot easier.  
hope that helps Rosie


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

Agree with Ruth, such a lot more to learn but has been worth it! 

Millie got used to wearing it straight away but ever so young 23 months. Got Emla cream on prescription for the cannula changes as this was an issue for her, solved that problem.

 She wears hers in a pocket in her vest and at night goes into Lenny Lion which came with the Medtronic pump. The pump came with attachments to wear on belts and a pouch but Millie too little - just looked out of place, she is very active and rough and tumble compared to what older sis was, so best secure and out of way here! I have been looking at funky pumpers for future reference and they have some good stuff.

We had DSN round for the morning to set it up and she and Consultant took it in turns to be "on call" for us for the first week. Her readings started off well then went a bit high a couple of weeks in and adjustments were needed.
I remember telling the Consultant I was tempted to through the *** thing in the bin - lol, very glad persevered, it is the best thing for my daughter, no doubt!

Hope it goes well, keep us posted


----------



## Cayers (Jan 24, 2012)

*Update*

Thanks all for your messages. We have been on the pump now for a week, my goodness great levels and Molly none the wiser but stress and lack of sleep is a nightmare. No one has pre warned us of some of the problems we have had or how to deal with them. Great a little. Training we have had but really been thrown in the deep end with no one to contact on days off or nighttime. How long does it take to sort ?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm shocked.  We were given our DSN's mobile phone number, which she hoped we wouldn't need to use at 3 am but if we really did need to, then we did! And we were all adults ......


----------

